# I shall have



## frenchtranslaterr

Dobrý večer, mohol by mi niekto pomôcť preložiť túto vetu? I shall have you show me your strength. Ide len o to, že prekladám niečo z francúžštiny, ale oni to preložili najprv z angličtiny. Pozrela som si, či sedí ten ich preklad, lebo mi to tam nejako nesedelo, takže sa chcem ujistiť. Pokojne do češtiny, nevadí mi to. 

I should have you show me your strength by bolo, keby som chcela povedať, že "Mal som ťa prinútiť ukázať/odhaliť mi tvoju silu", ale I shall sa používa pre budúci čas, takže by to malo byť "Budem ťa musieť prinútiť ukázať/odhaliť mi tvoju silu". Alebo sa mýlim?

Ďakujem pekne.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý večer frenchtranslaterr, "I shall *have* you show me your strength" is formal/literary style. It means "I shall/will *make *you ...".

Mal som ťa prinútiť ukázať/odhaliť mi tvoju silu.
(Formal/literary)style) I should have had you show me your strength.  
(Normal style) I should have made you show me your strength.

Mal *by* som ťa prinútiť ukázať/odhaliť mi tvoju silu.
(Formal/literary style) I should have you show me your strength. 
(Normal style) I should make you show me your strength.

Mal som ťa pobozkať - I should have kissed you. 
Mal by som ťa pobozkať - I should kiss you.

Mal som ťa nechať niesť zodpovednosť za to, čo si spravil - I should have let you take responsibility for what you did.
Mal by som ťa nechať niesť zodpovednosť za to, čo si spravil - I should let you take responsibility for what you did.

Mal som ťa zobudiť - I should have woken you up. 
Mal by som ťa zobudiť - I should wake you up.

Mal som ťa nechať ísť - I should have let you go.
Mal by som ťa nechať ísť - I should let you go. 

Mal som ťa nechať samú - I should have left you alone.
Mal by som ťa nechať samú - I should leave you alone. 

Mal som ťa pred niečím varovať - There's something I should have warned you about. 
Mal by som ťa pred niečím varovať - There's something I should warn you about.

I shall have you show me your strength (budúci čas): Prinútim ťa ukázať/odhaliť mi tvoju silu: je te/vous ferai (dé)montrer [faire preuve de] ta/votre force. 

Budem ťa musieť prinútiť ukázať/odhaliť mi tvoju silu 
(Formal/literary style) I shall have to have you show me your strength .
(Normal style) I shall/will have to make you show me your strength. 

Mal by som už končiť  - I should stop now. Dobrú noc!


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Nie, nie. Vôbec nie. Potvrdilo mi to to, čo som si myslela. Francúzi sa sekli a použili minulý čas. Ja len tak neovládam tie anglické formy. Za to ďakujem. Oni vlastne použili J'aurais dû t'obliger à me révéler ta force. To je conditionnel passé, ktorý sa používa, keď chcem vyjadriť "le regret". Keď ľutujem niečo v minulosti. Napríklad, keď som mohol niečo urobiť, ale neurobil. Overovala som si to aj u Francúzov. Len som si čekla, že tam je to shall  a napadlo ma, že to nemajú asi dobre. Ďakujem.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

V tom prípade _j'aurais dû t'obliger à _me révéler .... = _Mal som ťa prinútiť _ukázať/odhaliť ... (ale neurobil som to).
I should have made you show ...
I ought to have made you show ...
(literary/formal) I should have had you show ...
(literary/formal) I ought to have had you show ...

As you say, the original French sentence was mistranslated into English.


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Hej, presne. Z francúžštiny som to vedela preložiť a spýtala som sa pre istotu aj na francúzskom fóre, aby som sa uistila v tom čase. No ale, keď som si pozrela ten anglický text a bolo tam shall, napadlo ma, že to nebude dobre preložené. A oni to naozaj zle preložili. Takže ďakujem za tie anglické formy. To som potrebovala porovnať. EM, naozaj dobre vysvetľuješ.


----------

